

HP Touchpad Android port not off to a good start - rodh257
http://www.touch-droid.com/2011/08/24/heres-whats-happened/

======
bstar77
I'm actually not caring much about an Android port at this point as WebOS is
surprisingly good. As long as I keep my app cards sane it performs pretty well
(I did run the performance tweaks to turn off debugging).

I'll inject about $20 into the app ecosystem as some of the apps look decent.
I despise flash, but it really saves this device. Despite some button lag,
Flash performs surprisingly well.

Note to devs, create a decent Spades/Bridge game so I can get my dad off my
back.

~~~
DrJ
meet my mom, she wants a decent solitaire game.

------
ajpatel
Seems the guy stole all their donations but yeah, still very unclear as to
what has happened. I have lost faith in this team - lots of teen drama it
seems...

------
tvon
On twitter rhcp011235 stated:

> _All. The touchdroid project is not dead. We just had some internal changes.
> we removed members. we have devs in place. don't worry._

So it seems unclear what is going on here.

~~~
bstar77
I have a feeling the word "dev" is being used loosely here.

------
wesbos
Seems their website just went down. Here is the pastebin they posted:
<http://pastebin.com/7GWTjqLE>

I, however, have no idea what all this is about...

------
nextparadigms
Can't the CyanogenMod team work on this?

------
mbrzuzy
I'm getting a 404. Anyone have a copy of the article?

~~~
tvon

      A member of our team (RHCP) has gone totally apeshit.  He wasn’t getting the
      publicity he wanted and cried about it.  He finally took it a step further 
      because he STILL wasn’t getting the attention he wanted.  He took it upon 
      himself to make us look like a joke.  He deleted our Twitter account, he 
      destroyed our GitHub Repo, he has threatened ALL of us physically, he has 
      promised to dox us, he has been STEALING code and taking credit.  Help us 
      take this rat bastard down.  If you have any info on him please come forward!
      We are no longer working with him but he is a serious threat to us all.
    
      Here’s more goodies people!  We’re not lying to you but he sure as hell is!
    
      http://pastebin.com/7GWTjqLE
    
      11054 Running Ridge Rd
      Charlotte, North Carolina 28226
    

Posted by <http://twitter.com/#!/ProTekkFZS/status/106335789713068032>

